# hard drive shows that it's full but it's not really



## ardg (Jul 11, 2006)

Hello,

A friend of mine has a strange problem. He just bought a Lenovo 3000 laptop with windows vista on it, and a hard drive of 80 GB.
A few days after he bought the computer, the hard drive started to show that it's more and more full, and after a few days it got completely full. But he didn't put anything new on it during these few days. I looked at the content of the hard drive with spacemonger, and it showed that the disk is really full. But when we calculated how much was space was actually occupied, it was only about 40 GB (10 GB vista stuff, 10 GB music, 20 GB pictures, a little bit of documents). I made some space by disabling hibernation and deleting some pics and music, but after a few days the disk got full again.
I reformatted the hard drive (only one on this computer) and installed everything fresh: thunderbird, firefox, office 2007, endnote, ccleaner, nod32. There was 40 GB free. A few days later and no new additions or installations, the hard drive is full again!!!
Anti virus/spyware scan is clean.
What could be the problem?

Thanks...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it's not doing a auto backup
check how much space is being taken up by restore points


----------



## ardg (Jul 11, 2006)

I canceled system restore and it went up from 2 free GB to 17, amazing! But it's still not the 40 that it should be...
How do I check for auto backup? The backup and restore center only lets me backup, there is nothing already scheduled.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i wiil have to pull mine out of the cupboard and have a look
defrag and see if that gains any
looking at mine the backups are done manually,so that cannot be the cause


----------



## ardg (Jul 11, 2006)

I put JKdefrag earlier today as a screen saver and let it run, it didn't save any space :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have no other suggestions,this problem was resolved a few weeks ago but i cannot locate the thread


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this was just posted on another thread
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/0...k-space-used-by-windows-vista-system-restore/


----------

